# A few recent shots



## robbins.photo (Sep 20, 2016)

Puma staredown.  Yes.. he won.





This is my brother - two of the most recent additions too the Henry Doorly Zoo, Amur Tiger Cubs


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 20, 2016)

They're both excellent, but the cubs have cuteness oozing out all over!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 20, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> They're both excellent, but the cubs have cuteness oozing out all over!!!!!!!!!!1



Best part about the cubs.. even a bad shot of them is a good shot.. lol.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 20, 2016)

Saw these on Flickr along with the others - really nice set.  You got some great shots of these adorable cubs.  I wish you had a bit more dof on these.  What lens are you using?   Flickr info looks off so couldn't tell.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 20, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Saw these on Flickr along with the others - really nice set.  You got some great shots of these adorable cubs.  I wish you had a bit more dof on these.  What lens are you using?   Flickr info looks off so couldn't tell.



A sigma 70-200mm F/2.8.  This shot was taken with a 1.4x TC attached, so the EXIF info reads 98-280mm.  I stopped down to 5.6 which is about as high as I dare go in that lighting without some form of image stabilization which the lens doesn't have.  

But nothing that can't be solved by spending a boatload of money on new gear.. so... I decided to replace the very, very aged Sigma with a Nikkor 70-200mm 2.8 VR II.  Shopping around for one now, hopefully will have it on hand in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 20, 2016)

Excellent shots.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 20, 2016)

Excellent.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 20, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> But nothing that can't be solved by spending a boatload of money on new gear.. so... I decided to replace the very, very aged Sigma with a Nikkor 70-200mm 2.8 VR II. Shopping around for one now, hopefully will have it on hand in a couple of weeks time.



Happy hunting. Looking forward to seeing what you can do with the new lens when you find it.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 20, 2016)

Great shots!  The cubs are just too adorable.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 21, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots





zombiesniper said:


> Excellent shots.





jcdeboever said:


> Excellent.



Thanks folks 



SquarePeg said:


> Happy hunting. Looking forward to seeing what you can do with the new lens when you find it.



I have to admit I struggled with that one for a while, I've been saving up for a new lens and I do shoot the 70-200 2.8 about 80% of the time so upgrading it made the most sense.  But man, justifying spending that much on a single lens wasn't easy.. lol.  I think I've pretty much reached the upper limit of what I can do with the siggy though, and all in all I think it will be a good investment.  



CherylL said:


> Great shots!  The cubs are just too adorable.



Only big problem is all the "awwwing" that goes on from the other spectators, it's a bit distracting.. lol


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 21, 2016)

Just lovely!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 21, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Just lovely!



Thanks Rick.  I'm about to spend more money on a lens than I did on my first car.  Still trying to wrap my head around that.. lol


----------



## baturn (Sep 21, 2016)

Very much like the cougar - mostly because you just don't see that many photos of cougars/mountain lions /pumas.


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 21, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > Just lovely!
> ...



The lens will be more fun than a car!


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 21, 2016)

Great set, I really love that second one!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 22, 2016)

baturn said:


> Very much like the cougar - mostly because you just don't see that many photos of cougars/mountain lions /pumas.


Thanks Brian.   Your right, you don't see that many puma pics.  Guess they are not as popular as some of the other big cats for whatever reason.  I love em though, I think their very photogenic

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 22, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Rick50 said:
> ...


Hopefully it will last longer too... lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Sep 22, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Hopefully it will last longer too... lol



Make sure you don't hit any potholes with it!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 22, 2016)

Both are great shots, but you know cute wins every time!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 22, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Both are great shots, but you know cute wins every time!


Thanks Dean.  Yup, tiger cubs are an impossible act to follow.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 23, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > Just lovely!
> ...



Let me think - my first car cost me $75.00. It was a '51 chevy deluxe. They just don't make a Len's like that!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 23, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Rick50 said:
> ...


Mine was a 69 impala I paid $300 for, and at the time for me that was a small fortune.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 24, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


Very cool. I had a '65 Impala I wish I still had. I also had a '59 Bel Air I wish i still had.  But that was yesterday and now I want to go back to the zoo and try some of your good shots. Interestingly, I'm now considering buying a $40,000 truck, boy times have have changed.


----------



## annamaria (Sep 24, 2016)

Really like both and of course cuteness overload of the cubs 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

